

OVH announces Anti-DDoS protection - thibaut_barrere
http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=90573

======
thibaut_barrere
Automated translation from french:

    
    
        Hello,
        2-3 months ago we announced work on
        Anti -DDoS protection :
        http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?t=89081
    
        Since we worked on the implementation of these
        protections in order to offer a service
        default, not limited in time , not limited in size
        the attack nor the type of attack. We set
        place 3 infrastructure called "VAC" with a
        480Gbps/480Mpps capacity coupled with backbone we
        have more 2Tbps excess bandwidth
        receive attacks and mitigate them .
    
        That's a lot but in the Anti -DDoS protections it
        no marketing . Either it works and it is
        either everything is down. We wanted to protect
        your servers without putting down our backbone or
        other customers. So we had to design a
        protection that can protect you against
        any attack. In short , it was great to see
        from the start . To date , we have the largest
        mitigation infrastructure that was publicly
        announced , probably because we are the only
        on the market to be transparent even when
        is sensitive topics as DDoS attacks .
    
        The challenge we gave ourselves was to design
        infrastructure capable of mitigating the
        attacks of 0.5Tbps while the offering at a price
        incredibly cheap : the target was set to 1 e / month
        by service. We questioned the solutions
        techniques to once again innovate and otherwise
        bigger, cheaper and faster.
    
        Indeed, opposite the market, we believe that
        Anti -DDoS protection should be part of the service
        included and fully protect all clients without
        exception and without difference of service actually provided.
        They would not have paid options on Anti -DDoS
        as the number of attack for 2 years has increased significantly ,
        and we can not really say that to be safe.
    
        2 months ago we announced that we have chosen
        share the costs of Anti -DDoS service on all
        customers and reduce the price increase service
        former clients like new . we are
        pleased to announce that we were able to hold this commitment.
    
        Starting today , the Anti -DDoS service goes into STABLE
        and integrate the cost of Anti -DDoS in the price for
        following services:
    
        VPS
        ===
        - VPS : +0.5 e / month
    
        dedicated Servers
        ===============
        - KS : +1.0 e / month
        - SP: +1.0 e / month
        - FS : +1.0 e / month
        - EG : +2.0 e / month
        - MG : +2.0 e / month
        - MHG : +3.0 e / month
        - HG : +3.0 e / month
    
        pCC
        ===
        - Host S +2.0 e / month
        - S + host + +2.0 e / month
        - Host +2.0 M e / month
        - The host +2.0 e / month
        - Host +2.0 L + e / month
        - The host + + +2.0 e / month
        - Host L2 +3.0 e / month
        - Host L2 + +3.0 e / month
        - Host XL +3.0 e / month
        - Host XL + +3.0 e / month
    
        Thus, all these services are Anti -DDoS protection that
        protects against all attacks without limitation .
    
        For an annual payment of the server, we have implemented
        discount equivalent to the annual amount of the increase
        price .
    
        We have developed three unique innovations that
        we included in the professional use :
    
        - Self- mitigation permanent mitigation instead
        ie it is possible to enable mitigation
        24/24 instead of letting OVH detect attacks ,
        enable mitigation and off after the attack.
    
        - The firewall to allow network that allows all
        ports where you have the service and block everything else.
    
        - Access to the archive stream that passed through the
        VAC on 7J with the possibility of extraction of logs
        for analysis with the information about what was
        blocked and that was accepted.
    
        As announced, the price of the professional use
        the EG and MG password 15e/mois to 30e/mois . neither
        change on the SP and HG.
    
        For VPS , KS and the pCC who do not use
        pro, we propose the "Anti -DDoS PRO" option
        few days.
    
        In terms of SLA , we add the term commitment
        detection time of the attack and the power
        self- mitigation which is less than 90 seconds.
    
        Learn more about Anti -DDoS protection :
        http://www.ovh.com/fr/anti-ddos/
    
        Regards
        octave

